# How I built my ATV Log Hauler



## ritalinpb (Aug 11, 2011)

So I had a large log that I needed to move on my property and so I built a log hauler that I can pull behind my ATV. Heres a video of the process of how I built it. I found the plans online at a gardening website. The steel is 2x2 .25inches thick. The steel plate is .25 inches thick. The tires and axel were from an old scrapped trailer that I had. How this helps anybody that wants to build a log hauler from scratch. 

The other reason I wanted to build the log hauler is that I have a dream of building a Log Cabin from trees on a piece of property later on in my life and am starting to get the necessary tools and knowledge together to get it done! 

Heres the video on how I build it.
How to Build a ATV Log Hauler - YouTube

Here it is halfway built and rolling.
Log Hauler Maiden Voyage! - YouTube

Heres the video on my using it to its full potential. It was filmed with a GoPro mounted camera. Enjoy!
ATV Log Hauler - YouTube

The ATV is a Can-Am Outlander 330 2x4. I haven't tried pulling anything through the woods but it had no problem pulling the log the little distance that I needed to move it.


----------



## beerman6 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ritalinpb (Aug 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## ritalinpb (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the likes!
Heres a Video on how I made the winch system. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSZMSnkHfjk


----------



## Bushbow (Feb 24, 2013)

That thing is sweet - especially for big stuff. Here is what I fabbed up for my machine that works really well and is fast. As long as I can lift it onto the lip my bike will drag it out. Mounts in the Reese style hitch I built and is long enough to keep off the tires even in tight turns. If I can back up to the log it will follow me out. The up arms are just set in there and I really never use them unless I am towing a bunch of smaller branches and junk. With big logs I just cut a notch into the end of the log and set it onto the angle. I don't really even need the chain for big stuff - gravity does the work.









I call it the log dog but here is the original "Log Dog"


----------

